
Linux 5.9 Brings Safeguard Following Nvidia's Recent “GPL Condom” Incident - caution
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Linux-59-Proprietary-Shim-Taint
======
brian_herman__
It was a facebook employee that was commiting the code I think it should be
Facebook's Recent "GPL condom" Incident

